# Should this be the offical music / sound track to FreeBSD?



## PacketMan (Feb 3, 2017)

Its Friday, finally, thankfully. Another trillion zeros and ones routed to the great ether.

Imagine walking into a server room where all the machines run FreeBSD, there are no other sounds in the room, and the OS emits sounds.  Kernel sounds, user process sounds, cron jobs kicking off stuff and their own sounds. Imagine, like a heavy duty diesel engine, FreeBSD is just purring along getting it done.

I think this should be the official sound track of FreeBSD OS.  When you have time listen to all of it.       (This version is a bit muffled, the online store version I have is much clearer.)






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTcopp-mpmo
Or maybe you rather something else?


----------



## vejnovic (Feb 3, 2017)

+1


----------



## ShelLuser (Feb 3, 2017)

I can't make it past the first 5 seconds


----------



## Sevendogs (Feb 4, 2017)

Uh, sorry, not my pick but good idea! I am thinking something more like "Raise Your Horns" by Amon Amarth  Get it, "Beastie", horns...


----------



## Grell (Feb 4, 2017)

Dunno if this should be the FreeBSD "Anthem" but here's one of my favorite songs of all time!


----------



## scottro (Feb 5, 2017)

I just make up my own. Things like
Young man
You're telling me
That you're tired
Of systemd
Young man
You say that with luck
You feel you could be rid of Linux
So young man
Perhaps it's for the best
Because young man
There's another O/S
Oh young man
Perhaps it's time for a change
So, let me tell you its name
It's FreeeeeBSD (badabadbada)
FreeBSD
It comes without
any systemd
It can be installed
without a GUI
It's FreeeeBSD
and so on

(To the tune of YMCA--I've posted similar things before but too lazy to search my own posts and the lyrics always change)


----------



## Atarian (Mar 11, 2017)

PacketMan said:


> Its Friday, finally, thankfully. Another trillion zeros and ones routed to the great ether.
> 
> Imagine walking into a server room where all the machines run FreeBSD, there are no other sounds in the room, and the OS emits sounds.  Kernel sounds, user process sounds, cron jobs kicking off stuff and their own sounds. Imagine, like a heavy duty diesel engine, FreeBSD is just purring along getting it done.
> 
> ...



Man, that's truly awful. I really don't understand how Deadmau5 is a star.

Try a bit of this.


----------



## bushido95 (Mar 12, 2017)

Atarian said:


> Man, that's truly awful. I really don't understand how Deadmau5 is a star.
> 
> Try a bit of this.



I second this entirely.


----------



## PacketMan (Mar 13, 2017)

Atarian said:


> Man, that's truly awful.



Apparently we BOTH have very different tastes.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 13, 2017)

Nah, it needs something older


----------



## nekoexmachina (Mar 19, 2017)

to swing this a bit off-topic, this could be a good pick for some other OS's soundtrack.


----------



## wolffnx (Apr 2, 2017)

maybe?


----------

